

Bullet Hole Statistics - jonathanhadams
http://jada.ms/bullet-hole-statistics//

======
RokStdy
Very interesting, thanks. I can see that others might try to nitpick it to
death, but the case you make has genuinely never occurred to me[1].

[1]True, this may say more about me than it does about your point. :-)

